# London Calling



## HiDef (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm hoping to book a a week or two in or around London, England in July 2015.  Has anyone ever had any luck getting a match through II or RCI in London?  Does anyone know if SFX is any better?  I was told by SFX if I give them Dolphin's Cover 2 BR summer week I would have a good chance, but I'm sceptical.

Any advice?  Should I just use VRBO or Homeway?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2014)

July is high season in London, which has very few timeshares, and FAR more demand than supply.  It doesn't hurt to put in a request, but it's really late to start looking for such a prime exchange.  If you plan to go whether you get an exchange or not, you should make cancellable back-up reservations.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 3, 2014)

I tried for London for about ten years with RCI with never a nibble.  With SFX, I got a 2BR exchange into London six months after putting in a request, and they even offered me a second 1BR week.  SFX is your best shot for London.

London, however, is one of the most difficult timeshare exchanges in the world.

II lost its main resort in London when DRI sold it.


----------



## NKN (Jan 4, 2014)

And RCIs Allen House is closing at end of 2014.


----------



## Conan (Jan 4, 2014)

It pains me to admit it, but I paid RCI $1,770 to reserve an Extra Vacation 2-bedroom week at Odessa Wharf (#5322).  There continues to be lots of $$$ availability.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 4, 2014)

My recommendation would be VRBO. Timeshares in London are so few and far between and nigh on impossible to trade into and there are some very good rentals available, many of which are better than the timeshares.

I've just had a quick look on VRBO and you'd expect to pay around £175 per night and that's irrespective of whether you choose Kensington or Tower Hamlets so choose wisely and know your destination. You could also choose somewhere just outside London and get more for your money and still be within a 30 minute commute into central London.

You could even go further afield and explore other areas of England and for a lot less than staying in London yet still be able to drive to central London in a reasonable time. I saw a fantastic apartment in the Royal Crescent in Bath and London is only 2 hours away. If you're going for two weeks I would spread myself around a bit, maybe five days visiting London and the remainder spending a couple of days in different places as nowhere is more than a couple of hours drive away.


----------



## NKN (Jan 4, 2014)

You could also try Coach House Rentals for great places to stay in London.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 4, 2014)

.... and now for something completely different (and affordable):

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/107051


This looks very good. It a very good neighborhood.


----------



## HiDef (Jan 4, 2014)

That canal boat is brilliant!  We have two young boys and they would love it.  If I book that I'm going to keep it a surprise.  The price for a July week is reasonable at around $1400.

Also thanks for the link to aribnb, I wasn't aware of that website.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 4, 2014)

HiDef said:


> Also thanks for the link to aribnb, I wasn't aware of that website.



I have used airbnb a number of times and was completely satisfied with the rentals. As with any site check things out as best you can. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 4, 2014)

The canal boat is in Little Venice/Maida Vale section of London. A very, very nice section with good Tube stops.

I may rent it for a couple days in May. If I do, I'll report back.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 5, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The canal boat is in Little Venice/Maida Vale section of London. A very, very nice section with good Tube stops.
> 
> I may rent it for a couple days in May. If I do, I'll report back.



If you are in the Little Venice area, a canal boat ride to Camden Market which goes thru the London Zoo is a nice diversion.  

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 5, 2014)

x3 skier said:


> If you are in the Little Venice area, a canal boat ride to Camden Market which goes thru the London Zoo is a nice diversion.
> 
> Cheers



  WOW ! Great idea ! I always make a point to get to the Portobello or Camden
markets. Never knew about this (and I've taken about 14-15 London trips) !

Thank you.


----------



## HiDef (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's my plan.  I am going to deposit a 1 bedroom summer Anaheim Dolphin's Cove week with SFX and they will put in a request for a summer 2015 week in London.

I also put a request in with II.  I'm not an RCI member otherwise I would one there too.

I've checked availability for this summer at airbnb on the canal boat and there is still lots plus there's many other units available so I think we can wait a year for a match and then have no trouble booking the extra days through airbnb.

Also, if I don't get a match in London then we can book a week through airbnb and use the deposit for a week in Malaga because our next stop is Spain.

So hopefully I get a London week through SFX or II this year and then I will supplement with airbnb and book a few days on that canal boat.

Following London, we're going to take the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander and then make our way over to Barcelona and down the coast to Malaga.  There seems to be plenty of timeshare options down that way.

We are at the way early planning stages so if anyone has done a trip similar to this any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 5, 2014)

HiDef said:


> Following London, we're going to take the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander and then make our way over to Barcelona and down the coast to Malaga.  There seems to be plenty of timeshare options down that way.
> 
> We are at the way early planning stages so if anyone has done a trip similar to this any suggestions would be appreciated.



Wow, that's quite a trip! I presume your plan is to pick up a car at Santander after the 24 hour ferry crossing, drive to Barcelona and then a further coastal drive to Malaga? That's a 6 hour drive to Barcelona and then an 11 hour drive to Malaga. All this for a TS week on the Costa Del Sol, half of which will be taken up by travelling. Why not fly from London direct to Malaga?

***edit*** I've also noticed you have two young boys which means that your planned journey will be way too much for everyone.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only problem that I see with your plan is that except for Sloane Square, there will are more timeshares in London after 2014, not counting the Marriott Park St. Sloane Square may be more difficult to get (supply /demand) especially in the summer.

They do rent at "reasonable" rates (for London):  http://www.sloanegardensclub.co.uk/rentals/

RCI has some good prices on hotel rentals, but they are just hotel units as I understand (not 100% on this).

There is the very, very, very pricey Marriott 47 Park Street, but that is for those with deep, deep pockets.

Our beloved Allen House ceases to operate as a timeshare this year. 

Do you have a plan B, C or D ? We can help. I read your post and you seem flexible and that's good. 

I, too, have been a "road warrior" when it comes to traveling in the U.K. and over to the continent.

We stay in Windsor, then London, Portsmouth next. Brittany Ferry to Normandy. A few days in our favorite towns, Bayeux
 & Honfleur.
Then Paris !

-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Make sure you get a cabin on the ferry by booking early.

They have good restaurants, some gambling, a small video arcade, bars and good/clean/basic cabins.

We did, however, hit some rough seas on our last channel crossing. Get an Rx for sea sickness/motion sickness.


----------



## presley (Jan 5, 2014)

I've seen London come up in SFX a number of times.  If it were me, I would go through them.


----------



## HiDef (Jan 5, 2014)

" That's a 6 hour drive to Barcelona and then an 11 hour drive to Malaga. All this for a TS week on the Costa Del Sol, half of which will be taken up by travelling. Why not fly from London direct to Malaga?"

The reason we are going to Santander and not direct to Malaga or Barcelona is because we have family there and have to see them otherwise we'll never hear the end of it, plus Santander is quite a nice place.

From Santander we have options because RyanAir flys out of there and they also have a train station.  I just checked Ryanair to Malaga and it was $20.79 euros per person, so that's looking like a great option. 

Ryanair also flies from Malaga back to London, Stanstead for around $50 euros.  So that could be a great option because we'll be flying in and out of London.

I agree that 11 hours in a car with entire family on a foreign highway with 110 degree weather is not an option.  If we do end up driving from Santander we would definitely supplement with a hotel or two along the way if we didn't end up flying.

We have been so spoiled with timeshares I actually detest staying in hotels anymore but it's a necessary evil.

I appreciate everyone's advice.  Trips like this are challenging to set up because you never know what kind of exchanges you're going to get.  Also, once you commit to an exchange you're so limited in cancelling or changing it.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 5, 2014)

HiDef said:


> From Santander we have options because RyanAir flys out of there and they also have a train station.  I just checked Ryanair to Malaga and it was $20.79 euros per person, so that's looking like a great option.
> 
> Ryanair also flies from Malaga back to London, Stanstead for around $50 euros.  So that could be a great option because we'll be flying in and out of London.



Be very wary of Ryanair and their never ending hidden charges. What starts out at quite an attractive price soon mounts up as you work your way through the booking process, expect to pay a lot for hold luggage. I can't stand the airline, I flew once with them and vowed never to again not least because of their policy of flying with the bare minimum of fuel allowed which has resulted in several emergency landings due to being caught up in unexpected landing queues.

You may find that the train option is more favourable and certainly more enjoyable than driving.

Also be aware that Stansted airport is not actually in London but in Essex and it takes a Google estimated 1 hr 10 mins to travel to Heathrow from there however this includes a trip on the living hell that is the M25 and who knows just how long that will add to your journey. You can get the train from Stansted but that will mean taking one to Liverpool St in London and then transferring to the Heathrow Express, not much fun with luggage and young children.

It's unlikely that you'll find a flight from Malaga to Heathrow, it'll usually be Gatwick, however transferring from Gatwick to Heathrow is much easier (I'm presuming you'll be flying home from Heathrow).

Personally, I'd rather pay that little bit more for convenience and less stress.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 5, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> WOW ! Great idea ! I always make a point to get to the Portobello or Camden
> markets. Never knew about this (and I've taken about 14-15 London trips) !
> 
> Thank you.



http://www.londonwaterbus.com/

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 5, 2014)

x3 skier said:


> http://www.londonwaterbus.com/
> 
> Cheers



  What a gem and what a keeper !


----------



## HiDef (Jan 5, 2014)

Waterbus and staying a few nights in the canal boat are definitely on the list.  Those were great tips.  Thanks so much.


----------

